# grade & radius



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

what is the steepest grade recommended for h.o guage?I have about 60" of width ,would that be a 30"radius if I run to the edge of the table?


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I think the radius is measured from the centre of the track and 3 -4 degrees (I think)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Recommended" is a funny word here. In the model rr world, there's always a tradeoff, so one man's best choice for one goal isn't another man's best choice for another goal. (Spacial constraints, length of consist, type of loco, etc.)

With that, I went to about 4% on my little twisted-8 4x8 HO layout ... I'm fine running 7 or 8 cars with an old Tyco loco.

Many other "rules of thumb" say 2% is ideal, 3% is more common for practical model rr applications.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've pulled 25 cars with an O-gauge diesel up a 4% grade, so it's possible. 

If I were making the recommendations, I'd say that 4% is the maximum I'd consider, and remember that curves will also impact your pulling power on a grade.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I went up 5" on 300". I have not a clue to find out the grade but I will let the math people convert it lol.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's pretty low ... only around 1.7%.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

1" up for 100" is a 1% grade, so it's pretty basic math.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

SSGT yes the radius is one half the diameter of a curve. In your case the 60" diameter needs to have about 4 inches subtracted form it to allow for the width of the track. So the max you will have is a 56" diameter which will give you a radius of 28" which is very good. Even the very biggest locos will run on that just fine. One thing though you will be running the track right at the edge of the table so a train could fall off. That's not a good thing. Pete


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Quote- 1" up for 100" is a 1% grade

To rise 5", and stay at 2%, It would take alot of real estate. Most layouts just don't have it. I had a 4" rise on my first 4x8. 4" in about 80". I had inexpensive locos then and going up the rise was great. Coming down was like "runaway train". I now build track level and my scenery goes up and down.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ssgt, tell us more about the space you have available and what are your needs and wants?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

05Slowbalt said:


> I went up 5" on 300". I have not a clue to find out the grade but I will let the math people convert it lol.


It's simply (rise/run)*100 or in your case

5/300 = 0.0167*100 = 1.67%


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

BK R said:


> I think the radius is measured from the centre of the track and 3 -4 degrees (I think)


Hey buddy you ok up there that water not knocking at your door agian
my mate was telling me about the floods in 2008


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've done about 10% (yes, yikes!) on the Gum Stump and Snowshoe (look online for this plan), in HO. But this was a four axle diesel pulling one 40' box car through a switchback.
If your plan is a 100 car coal train, then 1% with mid train helpers would work. More information is needed to make recommendations.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I am negotiating a 9x11 space with a possible 4x6 extention to form an "L".The 4x6 would be off of the left side of the 11' section.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

yak-54 said:


> Hey buddy you ok up there that water not knocking at your door agian
> my mate was telling me about the floods in 2008



We're OK thanks yak, high and dry as are the rest of our family.
If we ever have flood problems here it's gonna be a doosey.
I wonder how Pat (prospect193) is going, he left on a cruise in the middle of it. ARCH ! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

ssgt said:


> I am negotiating a 9x11 space with a possible 4x6 extention to form an "L".The 4x6 would be off of the left side of the 11' section.


You need ~160" of run to get a minimum 4" rise for a crossing @ 2.5% grade. This factors in 1/2" for subroadbed thickness of the top track, Code100 track and standard cork roadbed. 

A 26" radius circle has 163" of run.

Just set the clearance for the lower track using a 1x4 on its side (3.5" dimension) and that will clear the tallest cars (doublestack intermodals and triplestack car carriers.)


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I guessed 1"X100" is 1% but I could not remember the formula for it. 

And I know it is simple math but for some it may be hard for them to do were as things that are hands on are hard for other people.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

anyone ever use xtrk or cadrail?I'm trying with both,they're confusing,but I guess I'll figure them out


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

ssgt said:


> anyone ever use xtrk or cadrail?I'm trying with both,they're confusing,but I guess I'll figure them out


I have tried Anyrail but since I did not buy it, I was only aloud to use X amount of track. Its a good idea just don't want to pay for something I will only use once.


----------

